# Warning about "fat" Playstation 3s....



## Pyan (Mar 1, 2010)

Sony have issued a warning about older PS3s...



> *Playstation 3 owners should 'stop gaming'*
> 
> Sony has told owners of older models of its PlayStation 3 console to stop using the machine because of a problem with the PlayStation Network.
> 
> ...



BBC - Playstation 3 owners should 'stop gaming'


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeap...mine's afflicted. 
I'm waiting for it to blow over...or for Sony to launch a fix-it.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 1, 2010)

My phat PS3 has it.
My Slim is fine.
One rumoured fix is to wait for the clock to check over as the internal clock stuffed up
And pyan's avatar is awesome!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 2, 2010)

I think this is hilarious. Quite possibly disastrous (I was going to open *Heavy Rain* tonight, too!), but at the same time brilliant - there's a programmer at Sony (though he might have been fired by now) who doesn't know how to calculate leap years!

Hopefully, if I turn my PS3 on tomorrow, the system will think the 29th February has passed and gone on to the 1st March. Having said that, I'm going to wait for the all clear from Sony first.

EDIT: And apparently that's exactly what has happened - there are uncomfirmed reports that all the pre-Slim PS3s work again.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

So.....

"We can't make it work right, so don't use our product."


----------



## Cayal (Mar 2, 2010)

Or...

We built it so brilliantly that it fixes itself.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm kind of laughing at everyone who laughed at me for buying a 360. At least I can easily fix a 360.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 2, 2010)

At least a software based, leap year bug solves itself in 24 hours, rather than taking a number of days. 

Apparently a number of other products from different manufacturers were hit by the "Y2K+10 bug": Year 2010 problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can't wait for 2038 - it's one of my favourite bugs.


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 2, 2010)

dustinzgirl said:


> So.....
> 
> "We can't make it work right, so don't use our product."



Actually it really wasn't Sony's fault entirely. From what I've read, the components used for the internal clock have been simply bought by Sony off the shelf and it proved that the chipset had this error in its original manufacturing. 

But, nonetheless, the day has passed, consoles are working again and all's well. I've got a 2 year old PS 3 60Gb and I've yet to have a real problem with it besides this.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 2, 2010)

dustinzgirl said:


> I'm kind of laughing at everyone who laughed at me for buying a 360. At least I can easily fix a 360.



Why?

Yesterday doesn't really come close to RROD and the XMAS Live downtime (that lasted a week) and you had to pay for that week.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont allow Live..........and all the 360s we fixed and sold or gave away still work just fine.........so perhaps I didn't get why the PS3 wasn't working.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 3, 2010)

If anyone is interested, it turns out Sony have absolutely nothing to do with it. Rather, it seems to be one of the components - an ARM chip that goes by the name of *Freescale MC13783*.

Some of you may have heard about the bug that hit the Zune 30 a couple of years ago - same chip, similar problem.


----------

